# Asena (Turkish BellyDancer)



## brick100 (20 Juli 2014)

Asena Yılbaşı Entivi 2013 Eyvah Düşüyorum mpeg 343 mb

http://turbobit.net/svyiilfmaxh8.html



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Asena Yılbaşı - 1 Seda Sultan 180 mb mpeg
Asena Yılbaşı - 2 Seda Sultan 70 mb mpeg

http://turbobit.net/7jnjjnmyfv6m.html
http://turbobit.net/klk5yi0j0u6g.html



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Asena 1 (Seda Sultan 10 Aralık2012) 267 mb mpeg
Asena 2 (Seda Sultan 10 Aralık 2012) 369 mb

http://turbobit.net/r0oyzr5v31c1.html
http://turbobit.net/mp28c3yitorb.html



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Asena - Nostaljik Dansları (Uykusuz Her Gece 01 Matt2013) mpeg 137 mb

http://turbobit.net/t1y0hr4a37bm.html




 

 

 

 

 

Asena - Ötv (9 Şubat 2013) MPEG 218 MB

http://turbobit.net/enct7mgasa54.html



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Asena - Her Şey Dahil (2014.04.29) MPEG 300 mb

http://turbobit.net/rrvbglyzxnyn.html
​


----------



## fixofoxi (21 Juli 2014)

gefällt mir, vielen Dank


----------



## Suicide King (21 Juli 2014)

Das sind aber echt heiße Kurven die sie uns zeigt.
:thx:


----------



## brick100 (4 Sep. 2014)

Mpeg | 336 mb | 10:24

http://turbobit.net/94ok83jigsrb.html​


----------



## brick100 (11 Sep. 2014)

*Asena - 2 (Asena & Murat Show 2014.09.10) mpeg
Video: MPEG2 Video 720x576 (4:3) 25fps
Audio: MPEG Audio 48000Hz stereo 256kbps 159 04:55*

http://turbobit.net/7kraq3jhhenk.html

Dansöz Arşivi
Ð‘ÐµÑÐ¿Ð»Ð°Ñ‚Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ñ„Ð°Ð¹Ð»Ð¾Ð¾Ð±Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¸Ðº TurboBit.net â€” Ð¾Ð±Ð¼ÐµÐ½ Ñ„Ð°Ð¹Ð»Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð´Ð¾ 100 Ð“Ð±, Ð±ÐµÑÐ¿Ð»Ð°Ñ‚Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ñ…Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸Ð½Ð³ Ñ„Ð°Ð¹Ð»Ð¾Ð²​


----------



## brick100 (18 Sep. 2014)

*Asena - 3 (Asena & Murat Show 2014.09.17) mpeg
Video: MPEG2 Video 720x576 (4:3) 25fps 09:30
Audio: MPEG Audio 48000Hz stereo 256kbps 307 mb*

http://turbobit.net/7kmwz1z5keys.html​


----------



## brick100 (25 Sep. 2014)

Asena - (Asena & Murat Show 2014.09.24) mpeg
720x576 198 mb 06:08

http://turbobit.net/caazqunkp8dc.html​


----------



## brick100 (6 Okt. 2014)

Asena - 1 (Seda Sayan Show 2014.10.06).mp4 640x360 46 mb 05:44
Asena - 2 (Seda Sayan Show 2014.10.06).mp4 640x360 36 mb 04:31
Asena - 3 (Seda Sayan Show 2014.10.06).mp4 640x360 43 mb 05:18

Turbobit.net |​


----------

